# Tarmac Photoshop Contest - Win a free set of our new 18" Tarmac wheels!



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

What's the big deal about our new Tarmac wheel design? Not much, actually, unless you take a moment to consider why we've made it.

The truth is, as longtime automotive enthusiasts, we at fifteen52 have gotten more than a little bored with the recent and predictable wheel trends that have taken over the scene, and we figured the time was ripe to offer up an honest, directed and thoughtful design that we hope will endure all current and future trends. 

At first glance the Tarmac is about as basic as it gets when talking wheel design. Five-spokes have been around forever and at first glance this one is potentially less interesting than most. It's almost anti-style, in a sense. But take a second and closer look, and you'll see that it's actually the Tarmac's simplicity and purity of design that makes it special. There is no convex this, or deep-dish that; no distractions whatsoever. 

We feel that in a sea of unnecessarily complicated wheel designs, the Tarmac will stand out for exactly what it is; elegantly simple and honest in its design.

So now that you know what's behind our decision to build the new Tarmac wheel, it's your turn to show us your interpretation...

*Update: As of 7/5 the contest is open for voting*

Visit our facebook page and vote for your favorite Tarmac Photoshop Contest submissions. The entry with the most likes after one full week will win a free set of the new 18" fifteen52 Tarmac wheels. 

To go to our facebook page go here:

www.facebook.com/fifteen52 

Or visit the photo albums here:

1. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...5.271545148439

2. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8.271545148439

3. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7.271545148439

Good luck to all who entered and if you don't see your submission please resend us an your original email to [email protected]. 

Thanks to all who participated! You have a full week to vote on your favorite entries from the contest. The contest will end on July 12th at 5:00PM PDT at which the winner will be announced shortly thereafter.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

How about you just send me a set.. I suck at photoshop but i'm awsome at making wheels look good on cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

6T1 said:


> How about you just send me a set.. I suck at photoshop but i'm awsome at making wheels look good on cars


Can't argue with the last part, Rene :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to give this one a try. Count me in!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dont kno how to photoshop, if i send u pics of my car can u photoshop it for me?? :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

can you submit more than once?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Neb said:


> can you submit more than once?


As many as you like :beer:


----------



## Sashimii (Jun 17, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> dont kno how to photoshop, if i send u pics of my car can u photoshop it for me?? :beer:


I'll shop one for ya, just send me a pic of it that you like.


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

this is what I do for a living, not even fair!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

goTTone said:


> this is what I do for a living, not even fair!


Then you better pick a better car then I do :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Then you better pick a better car then I do :laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Can't argue with the last part, Rene :beer:


:heart:


----------



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

Just curious, how heavy are these wheels?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> dont kno how to photoshop, if i send u pics of my car can u photoshop it for me?? :beer:


I dont either but if you send me a set of wheels I can get pics of them on your choice of a mk2 golf a mk4 getta or a mk1 tt take your pick


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

No pics of a real wheel to use? :sly:

They work great on a cgi car! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dope. What sofware did you use to create that? Maya?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bahaha Sent you my entry!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

dogger said:


> They work great on a cgi car! :thumbup:


You gonna submit that? I think it's pretty killer!



Neb said:


> bahaha Sent you my entry!


Got it, and I am impressed. I don't like the Mk2 all that much (RS excepted for obvious reasons), but you have changed my mind


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Got it, and I am impressed. I don't like the Mk2 all that much (RS excepted for obvious reasons), but you have changed my mind


I didn't do an mk2  Think smaller and jacked up with a photo of Matt driving


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Neb said:


> I didn't do an mk2  Think smaller and jacked up with a photo of Matt driving


Hah, okay 

Got one this morning from someone in your area and figured some basic math would work. Shoulda been "smarter" eh?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> dope. What sofware did you use to create that? Maya?



I took the model from a post a guy made on the Corrado forum and don't recall what software he used. I Pshop'd it a little to make it look better since his model was missing the windows.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Update: As of 7/5 the contest is open for voting*

Visit our facebook page and vote for your favorite Tarmac Photoshop Contest submissions. The entry with the most likes after one full week will win a free set of the new 18" fifteen52 Tarmac wheels. 

To go to our facebook page go here:

www.facebook.com/fifteen52 

Or visit the photo albums here:

1. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...5.271545148439

2. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8.271545148439

3. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7.271545148439

Good luck to all who entered and if you don't see your submission please resend us an your original email to [email protected]. 

Thanks to all who participated! You have a full week to vote on your favorite entries from the contest. The contest will end on July 12th at 5:00PM PDT at which the winner will be announced shortly thereafter.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)




----------

